# fare il volontariato



## mcmamma

Insegno l'italiano in una scuola media in NJ.
   Parliamo di fare il voluntariato, ma vorrei sapere se con una femmina, si puo` dire fare la volontariata?

E adesso con i vari modi di esprimere il genere tra la gente: transgender, cisgender, non-binary, eccetera, come e` cambiato in Italia l'uso degli aggettivi quando una persona non si identifica ad un genere specifico?

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## symposium

Ciao! Non ci sono norme a riguardo, per ora la lingua italiana continua a prevedere solo l'esistenza di un genere maschile e di uno femminile. Ti suggerisco di cercare dei video su YouTube oppure siti che trattano questi argomenti per conoscere le soluzioni che sono state trovate da persone che sentono questa esigenza. Non c'è una soluzione standard, che vale per tutti, ma probabilmente singole persone hanno trovato soluzioni diverse che rispondono alla loro esperienza personale. Nello scritto, la soluzione più comune è quella di sostituire l'ultima lettera di un aggettivo con un asterisco: bell*, simpatic*, stanc* ecc.
Per quanto riguarda la tua prima domanda, una persona che fa volontariato è un volontario o una volontaria: "una volontaria che insegna ai bambini".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

mcmamma said:


> arliamo di fare il voluntariato, ma vorrei sapere se con una femmina, si puo` dire fare la volontariata?


No. 
Sia maschi che femmine dicono "fare il volontariato". 
_Volontariato_  è un sostantivo, non un aggettivo.


----------



## green_984

Secondo me è più corretto dire "fare *del *volontariato", non "*il *volontariato". Perché "il" lascia intendere l'atto non del praticarlo ma del costituirlo, e il senso esatto non è questo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

green_984 said:


> Secondo me è più corretto dire "fare *del *volontariato", non "*il *volontariato". Perché "il" lascia intendere l'atto non del praticarlo ma del costituirlo, e il senso esatto non è questo.


Non credo. 

Una scelta frequente è "fare volontariato", senza articolo (194.000 risultati)
La frase proposta da mcmamma "fare *il* volontariato" è altrettanto corretta e anche più comune (274.000 risultati)
La tua proposta, "fare *del* volontariato" è la meno comune (58.100 risultati)


----------



## green_984

"Fare il volontariato" non mi suona benissimo. A parte che tutti quei numeri non so da dove li hai pescati. Hai un database anti-green per caso?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

green_984 said:


> "Fare il volontariato" non mi suona bene. A parte che tutti quei numeri non so da dove li hai pescati. Hai un database anti-green per caso?


Si chiama Google, il più grande database al mondo.
Puoi fare tu stesso la ricerca e otterrai esattamente gli stessi risultati.


----------



## green_984

D'accordo. Comunque io continuo a dire "del volontariato" senza essere inquisito.


----------



## green_984

Paulfromitaly said:


> Si chiama Google, il più grande database al mondo.
> Puoi fare tu stesso la ricerca e otterrai esattamente gli stessi risultati.


Ho appena controllato. Come immaginavo. I tuoi numeri sono inventati ad hoc. I numeri reali sono i seguenti (e si parla non di migliaia ma di milioni):

_Fare il volontariato_: 40.300.000 risultati
_Fare del volontariato_: 32.500.000 risultati
_Fare volontariato_: 11.800.000 risultati

Considerando che l'articolo "il" ha prodotto più risultati della preposizione "del" e che senza né l'uno né l'altra è uscito il minor numero di risultati perché le parole chiave erano di meno, si potrebbe dire che tutte e tre le soluzioni si equivalgono. Quindi, per favore...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

green_984 said:


> Ho appena controllato. Come immaginavo. I tuoi numeri sono inventati ad hoc. I numeri reali sono i seguenti (e si parla non di migliaia ma di milioni):
> 
> _Fare il volontariato_: 40.300.000 risultati
> _Fare del volontariato_: 32.500.000 risultati
> _Fare volontariato_: 11.800.000 risultati
> 
> Considerando che l'articolo "il" ha prodotto più risultati della preposizione "del" e che senza né l'uno né l'altra è uscito il minor numero di risultati perché le parole chiave erano di meno, si potrebbe dire che tutte e tre le soluzioni si equivalgono. Quindi, per favore...



Pensavo che perlomeno sapessi usare la ricerca di Google.
Se vuoi cercare una frase e non le singole parole, devi aggiungere le virgolette.
_"Fare il volontariato"
"Fare del volontariato" 
"Fare volontariato"_

Ti consiglio di pensarci due volte, anzi tre prima di accusare qualcuno di inventarsi le cose.


----------



## mcmamma

Ho riguardato a wordreference, e loro hanno fare volontariato senza *"il".  *Figuratevi!


----------



## Olaszinhok

Senza voler riaprire alcuna polemica; mi pare  fra l'altro che il mio intervento possa rientrare nel quesito postoci da Mcmamma. A me sembra che le forme più comuni siano:
far/fare volontariato (senz'articolo) o fare del volontariato.
Potrebbe anche darsi che l'espressione cambi a seconda delle zone  d'Italia.
Mi piacerebbe ascoltare anche altri pareri.
Grazie.


----------



## mcmamma

symposium said:


> Ciao! Non ci sono norme a riguardo, per ora la lingua italiana continua a prevedere solo l'esistenza di un genere maschile e di uno femminile. Ti suggerisco di cercare dei video su YouTube oppure siti che trattano questi argomenti per conoscere le soluzioni che sono state trovate da persone che sentono questa esigenza. Non c'è una soluzione standard, che vale per tutti, ma probabilmente singole persone hanno trovato soluzioni diverse che rispondono alla loro esperienza personale. Nello scritto, la soluzione più comune è quella di sostituire l'ultima lettera di un aggettivo con un asterisco: bell*, simpatic*, stanc* ecc.
> Per quanto riguarda la tua prima domanda, una persona che fa volontariato è un volontario o una volontaria: "una volontaria che insegna ai bambini".



Grazie mille per avermi aiutato con questo!


----------



## Mary49

Numeri reali di Google:
_"Fare il volontariato"_   circa 115
_"Fare del volontariato" _ circa 191
_"Fare volontariato"_  circa 248


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> Mi piacerebbe ascoltare anche altri pareri.


Al mio orecchio prevalentemente emiliano ''fare volontariato'' suona benissimo.  In uno stile un po' più elevato si direbbe ''dedicarsi al volontariato''.
Vedi anche qui:
Google Ngram Viewer
e qui:
Google Ngram Viewer



mcmamma said:


> con una femmina, si puo` dire fare la volontariata?


No, però si può dire ''fare la volontaria''.  Il volontario/la volontaria: la persona che si dedica al volontariato ('volontariato' è l'attività), come ha scritto Symposium al #2.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> Al mio orecchio prevalentemente emiliano ''fare volontariato'' suona benissimo


Anche per me quella è la prima scelta. Numeri alla mano, però, anche le altre due sono usate e non mi disturbano.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,

nel tempo libero faccio volontariato/del volontariato (generico);
la domenica mattina faccio il volontariato presso XXX (specifico).
Secondo me in 2.  "*il*" suona meglio. Ma direi che sono tutti intercambiabili.


----------



## Fooler

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao,
> 
> nel tempo libero faccio volontariato/del volontariato (generico);
> la domenica mattina faccio il volontariato presso XXX (specifico).
> Secondo me in 2.  "*il*" suona meglio. Ma direi che sono tutti intercambiabili.



A me suona male la nr 2 con l'articolo . _La domenica mattina faccio volontariato presso XXX_ (specifico) Magari *del* volontariato anche nel caso specifico


----------



## lorenzos

Mi pare che "fare il volontariato" (mai sentito qui in Veneto, dove il volontariato è molto diffuso) abbia un che di burocratico, come da una prima occhiata mi par di notare su Google. Perciò, secondo me:
_- Marina fa volontariato/fa la volontaria alla Caritas.
- Sarebbe bello che tutti facessimo del volontariato.
- Lo stato dovrebbe tutelare il volontariato._


----------



## Aliph

lorenzos said:


> Mi pare che "fare il volontariato" (mai sentito qui in Veneto, dove il volontariato è molto diffuso) abbia un che di burocratico, come da una prima occhiata mi par di notare su Google. Perciò, secondo me:
> _- Marina fa volontariato/fa la volontaria alla Caritas.
> - Sarebbe bello che tutti facessimo del volontariato.
> - Lo stato dovrebbe tutelare il volontariato._


----------

